# Please Mom, can I have one?



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ummm, no mice!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Too cute.
Mine want the tea cup poodle that lives next door. I don't think they know its a dog. They have the same look when they watch rabbits.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

"Come on, mom. It's on sale!!!!"


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Our local pet store has a big rabbit enclosure. My pups almost refuse to go past without going in to show me they are there. I think they expect me to get My bow out and dispatch them........  not sure how the shop would feel about me knocking off old lop ears...............


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We used to go hiking with my sister and her little tan chihuahua... until Riley started stalking her like a bunny. 

Riley's favorite animals in the pet stores are the bunnies. She will point at them until drag her away. ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I typically don't bring Ruby to Petsmart so she is not used to the fun. The employees were all watching to see how she would do when we walked by the birds. My bird dog could care less about them and was obsessed with those stupid white mice. How embarrassing


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I purposely stroll Kauzy by the birds and mice at PETCO just to tease him. Its fun to watch him stalk his way down the fish aisle and point out the birds and vermin. He's recently found interest and amusement in watching the turtles swim


----------

